# Blue Rams for a community tank?



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was looking at the profile of wild caught blue rams because I wanted to add some blue fish to my 75 gallon. But after reading about the strict requirements to care for these fish, It appears I might have to settle for these fish from a breeders tank. 
So I need to know if the following parameters are acceptable for rams from a breeder:

NO3......10 ppm. PO4........1 ppm. GH........7.84 dGH. KH........2.8 pH....low 6.4 to high 6.8

pressurized CO2 system.

Water changes: 40 gallon biweekly. Gravel is Eco-Complete. Water currents are sufficient to see movement on my plants. 

Fish population is:
8 platys 1 dwarf gourami 1 krib 2 corys 6 otto's 

What do you think?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

i would say yes, but the water changes are going to have to go way up. atleast weekly. most likly twice a week. what your temp? rams like it warm 78-80


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Watch for aggression from the krib...your tank is large enough it may not be an issue, but, rams won't take any bullying.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Tab & Kerry,
I decided on two females that I think would be the least likely to fight. If the krib starts a bullying tactic, I'll remove it. I do not want a breeding pair as they take over 1/2 the tank when eggs are laid. The temperature is set at 76 degrees F. and during the summer, the tank can reach 80 degrees F.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

based on my past experience with rams, if they breed in your 75g, you probably won't see them from a few months. I don't know that mine ever did, I never saw any fry, but, my rams (in a 55) were very passive and shy even as pairs.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's good to know. I had the impression that all dwarf cichlids are territorial when breeding.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Territorial, yes,...but not all are raving lunatics! LOL! Rams tend to be a bit more secretive and will defend their nesting area, but, that area is unlikely to cover all or most of the tank, like with some cichlids.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

I was watching a breeding pair the other day at a lfs and they had them in a tank with neons, the most they would do is chase away any fish that came close to the babies, they werent actually attacking anything rather than just clearing space for the young ones, I have been told to watch for bottom feeders in a gbr tank cuz they will either eat the eggs, or be murdered by the parents for repeated attempts at eating the eggs. One type of fish you want to keep away from gbr's is other substrate level dwarf cichlids, apistos for example, they try to occupy the same space as rams and usually one of the two will end up dieing from stress regardless if they breed or not. Idk much about kirbs but if they hang out on the floor of the tank a lot like gbr's you may have to keep an eye on the two species to make sure there is no conflict of space


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll keep it in mind. I have three bottom feeders. 2 corys and 1 male krib. I think the krib may be a problem. It will chase my platies when they get too close and at 3.5 inches long could end up being a bully to the gbr's when I purchase them.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

corys are fine because they don't pose a direct threat to to them, the gbr's usually see this and leave them alone for the most part. You might see a few shoves and nudges if a ram and cory are going for the same food pellet but the cory just shoves right back and as far as I have seen isn't usually a victim of ram bullying, especially when kept in groups, or even pairs. the problem with having two dwarf cichlids in one tank is space issue like I mentioned before, they occupy the same depth of the tank and will be competing for space, food, and general dominance. More so in the males but I'm sure a lot of people will tell you they have had some pretty feisty females as well. Not saying this can't work, but you need extremely passive individuals (fish) and a large tank, I had someone in another forum tell me he couldn't pull this off with apisto Agassizi and gbr's even in a 125gal tank. If you do try I would just keep a very close eye, see who is getting more food. Also see if any fish are being confined to a corner or small space by other fish, fast gill movement as if it's air is constricted things like this usually indicate a stressed fish, and will kill fish even if there is no direct attacking. nipping, nudging or chasing just adds to the stress buildup, and I'm sure you know this already but stress is very destructive to a fish's immune system.A lot of the time when a fish gets sick it is due to stress

basically comes down to this, dwarf cichlids as a group are too compatible to be compatible, they are so similar in behavior and tank positioning that instead of coinciding, they compete, leaving one the winner and one the loser. The loser usually dies within a few weeks.


----------



## SueD (Aug 19, 2011)

If you're looking for the blue coloring and the GBR's turn out not to be the best option for you, take a look at the blue kerri tetra ((Inpaichthys kerri). http://www.aquariumdomain.com/viewSpeciesFreshwater.php?id=156


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks,
They have some nice coloring. After I get my gbr's , I will still have enough room in my 75 gallon for 6 of the blue Kerri. These will help balance out the yellow and red coloring of my platies.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was at a lfs and saw a tank with a single gbr. But the colors of the fish did not show. The fish appeared to have a grey body and had a few vertical stripes. When I questioned the clerk about this; he explained that when the fish goes into a tank with the proper lights, the colors will show.
Is he right? Or is this fish the result of incorrect breeding?


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

sounds like it is stressed out. Might be a new arrival. Hard to say about the breeding quality unless you observe the fish over some time and know you are seeing its natural colors and behaviors. The clerk is not totally wrong, as stress in the dealers tanks often suppresses the fishes colors, but, it is not just a matter of lighting, it is proper feeding and a healthy, proper environment along with maturity that will bring out the full colors of the fish.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think I better go for a mated pair and once introduced to the tank near a coconut cave, should settle in ok. I should be ordering them in about 1 or 2 weeks from a breeder. I'll also ask the breeder if he has any blue Kerri tetras. They appear to have a fuller body, more so then the cardinal tetras which would be my second choice.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds good! Please post pics when you get them!


----------

